# Game #65 (3/14): Los Angeles Lakers @ Sacramento Kings



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (33-31) @ Sacramento Kings (32-31)


Date: Tuesday, March 14th
Time: 7:00 pm

 

Starters​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">M.Bibby </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Martin </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Artest </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Thomas </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Miller </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *20.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> APG *5.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.4* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.393*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *5.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.344*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​  
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B.Wells </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Abdur-Rahim </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Williamson </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Hart </td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Potapenko </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *0*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Jackson</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1*</td> </tr></tbody> </table> 

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>49</td> <td>14</td> <td>.778</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>27-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>29-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-2</nobr></td> <td>95.2</td> <td>88.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>43</td> <td>19</td> <td>.694</td> <td>5 ½</td> <td><nobr>25-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>107.8</td> <td>101.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>36</td> <td>29</td> <td>.554</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>21-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.6</td> <td>99.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>49</td> <td>14</td> <td>.778</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>28-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>29-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-3</nobr></td> <td>99.6</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>37</td> <td>25</td> <td>.597</td> <td>11 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>97.2</td> <td>94.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.4</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>34</td> <td>29</td> <td>.540</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>19-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>91.0</td> <td>89.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*33*</td> <td>*31*</td> <td>*.516*</td> <td>*16 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*17-13*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*16-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-21*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> <td>*99.0*</td> <td>*97.4*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.7*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*Sacramento*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*32*</td> <td>*31*</td> <td>*.508*</td> <td>*17*</td> <td><nobr>*21-11*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*11-20*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-3*</nobr></td> <td>*99.4*</td> <td>*98.1*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.3*</td><td><nobr>*Won 4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-2*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>31</td> <td>31</td> <td>.500</td> <td>17 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.2</td> <td>93.5</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>30</td> <td>32</td> <td>.484</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>90.4</td> <td>93.6</td> <td class="redfont">-3.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>29</td> <td>35</td> <td>.453</td> <td>20 ½</td> <td><nobr>13-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-10</nobr></td> <td>90.8</td> <td>91.6</td> <td class="redfont">-0.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>26</td> <td>37</td> <td>.413</td> <td>23</td> <td><nobr>18-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>26</td> <td>37</td> <td>.413</td> <td>23</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>98.6</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="redfont">-1.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>25</td> <td>38</td> <td>.397</td> <td>24</td> <td><nobr>15-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>101.7</td> <td>106.0</td> <td class="redfont">-4.3</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>20</td> <td>42</td> <td>.323</td> <td>28 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>89.2</td> <td>97.3</td> <td class="redfont">-8.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

Upcoming Games

March 15th - vs.







- FSN

March 17th - @







- KCAL

March 19th - @







- ABC

March 20th - @







- KCAL

March 22nd - vs.







- FSN
​


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm going to love watching this game. Hope Odom steps it up, and Kobe goes off on Artest for an LA win.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

First to reply! Woohoo!

Wish they used this line up.

C:Kwame
PF:Lamar(So he can post up)
SF:Luke Walton(Playing great as of late, 7/7 last game.)
SG:Kobe
PG:Smush

I dont trust Brian Cook's defense.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I didnt know the Kings traded there whole team for the Spurs! Spurs got ripped!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Did you guys see Artest interview on Inside the NBA @ TNT? Remember what he said to Ernie and the crew? He said I was ripped by you guys that Kobe outplayed me. But when we meet next time, it isn't going to happen.

Artest is in better shape since Lakers last played Kings. I wouldn't be surprised if we lose this game. Not just Kobe struggling but even if he shots better FG%.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> First to reply! Woohoo!
> 
> Wish they used this line up.
> 
> ...


 You don't trust Cook's defense, yet you start Luke, who is easily our worst defender. Anyways, we need to **** the Kings up, plain and simple. If the team comes out with the dreaded relaxed attitude, then I know there is no hope for us. Play with some urgency guys.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Did you guys see Artest interview on Inside the NBA @ TNT? Remember what he said to Ernie and the crew? He said I was ripped by you guys that Kobe outplayed me. But when we meet next time, it isn't going to happen.
> 
> Artest is in better shape since Lakers last played Kings. I wouldn't be surprised if we lose this game. Not just Kobe struggling but even if he shots better FG%.


I saw that, when Artest was like Kobe got the best of me. However I don't think Artest can shut down Kobe Bryant. However this should be a great duel/battle. Kobe loves a challenge.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You don't trust Cook's defense, yet you start Luke, who is easily our worst defender. Anyways, we need to **** the Kings up, plain and simple. If the team comes out with the dreaded relaxed attitude, then I know there is no hope for us. Play with some urgency guys.


Now see that's the thing.. yet people trust Kwame's offense to replace Mihm's? Hahaha... We all know what we are getting from both.. 

They both need to step it up aswell as LO more.. and Turiaf and Bynum during this stretch..


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

Reasons for why Kings win
1. Artest shuts down Kobe "ballhog" Bryant
2. Bibby goes off for 30
3. Mihm out
4. ARCO baby!!!
kings are hungrier, won 12 straight at home, and are simply more talented right now.

we're getting to the 7th seed sacto fans!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is a huge game but we play well in big games.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

We better win this game. We should have won the past game at Arco if it wasn't for bonehead Lamar Odom.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

This is going to be a hard game.
Lakers need to step up a notch to take this.

Kobe Bryant cannot be like what he was last few games where his shooting percentage was awful.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> Reasons for why Kings win
> 1. Artest shuts down Kobe "ballhog" Bryant
> 2. Bibby goes off for 30
> 3. Mihm out
> ...


Ya I know Artest "shuts down" Bryant. Well we know how it turned out when Artest said he would hold Bryant to less than his season average, what was Kobe's score? 36, what a Kobe stopper! Increasing his average, no such thing as a Kobe Stopper. Only PJ or fatigue will stop Kobe.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kings Game Thread :cheers:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe is really pissed; looks like the Kings are going to pay. 


Kobe Bryant said Monday he left without speaking to reporters after Sunday's loss to the Seattle SuperSonics because he was frustrated with his performance.

"I was just upset at myself for missing those shots," Bryant said before a late-afternoon workout. "I had a tough time sleeping last night."

Bryant was asked about bumping teammate Sasha Vujacic on the bench.

"Oh, so what," Bryant said. "Give me a break. This is really silly. I mean if people are out there saying negative stuff about me trying to get a player pumped up or whatever…. I don't think they showed on TV the very next time out me putting my arm around him and encouraging him to continue to be aggressive. I don't think they put that on TV."

LINK


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> Kobe is really pissed; looks like the Kings are going to pay.
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant said Monday he left without speaking to reporters after Sunday's loss to the Seattle SuperSonics because he was frustrated with his performance.
> ...


Lol at Kobe's quotes. The guy has supreme confidence in his abilities, which is good and bad. It's good because he's not afraid to take and make spectacular shots to bail out the offense in jams. It's bad because he's often too confident in his ability to make difficult shots that he takes them when he shouldn't. Right now, he's way too confident in his jumpshooting, especially from downtown. It's absurd when you attempt more 3pt shots than FTs in a game. With the respect that Kobe gets from the refs, he should drive all the time.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> Reasons for why Kings win
> 1. Artest shuts down Kobe "ballhog" Bryant
> 2. Bibby goes off for 30
> 3. Mihm out
> ...


Yes sir! +++++++++++++++++++++REP!


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Ahhhhhh 

Well,another Sac-town showdown. Kobe has to do what he did last game against TRU WARRIOR!And thats run him off of screens, of course TRU WARRIOR is in better shape, but if Kobe tries one o oneall niht, it'll make TRU WARRIOR's life easier

and for god's sake,...FORCE BIBBY TO HIS RIGHT!!!!

GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!RUN BACK ON DEFENSE!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I wonder which Laker team is gonna show up to this game?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> I wonder which Laker team is gonna show up to this game?


I just have to say it...."We're going to win this one" Kobe will scorch the Kings tonight. Lamar odom will have a great game too. Watch Kwame, Cook and Parker steps up...


Its a win for sure..., so lets all celebrate early :cheers:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is gonna be a pathetic game for us. I don't see how we can win unless Kobe scores 40 and thats not gonna happen considering how bad he's been shooting lately.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Where gonna blow these guys out of the water! :biggrin:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

For some reason these guys play with more intensity vs the good teams, so I'm expecting a great game by them.

LO will show up, and hopefully Kobe will be over his shooting slump. 

Lakers-98
Kings-94


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> This is gonna be a pathetic game for us. I don't see how we can win unless Kobe scores 40 and thats not gonna happen considering how bad he's been shooting lately.


a slump is not permanent, kobe going off for 40 does not guarantee victory, he went for 50+ the first game against the Kings this season but we lost. Total team effort is what we need.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I meant that the team would have to play the same on offense as they did against Seattle but Kobe would need a good shooting game. If the team shows up and Kobe doens't then we'll lose. Overall though the most important part of this game and the key to us doing anything for the rest of the season is our * DEFENSE *.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The win tonight depends on which version of the Lakers show up. It's an important game, so i think the better version of the Lakers will show up.. But no Mihm is scary. Really, I think Kobe will be back to normal tonight, 3 day slumps are ususally his max. I think the real question is, will Lamar show up tonight or go for his ususal 9 shot night. He needs to take 20 shots, he needs to post up, he needs to be aggressive, and he will have to take some of the load off kobe.

We will see what happens, I got sac by 10.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I really hope Kwame steps up to the challenge. If he just stays within himself, plays good defense, and grabs 10-12 boards, we have a chance to win.

I anticipate Ronny will get quite a few minutes tonight aswell, he's been a pleasent suprise off the bench.

Can never tell with these lakers, but outside of 2 minutes and an overtime, we've played pretty well against the kings this year.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Brian Cook is sooooooooooooooo soft. Didn't make a play on the Thomas dunk and gets blocked a few times under the basket.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> Brian Cook is sooooooooooooooo soft. Didn't make a play on the Thomas dunk and gets blocked a few times under the basket.


So you would have just prefered him to get his 2nd foul with the lack of depth? Would you have prefered him not to attempt to stay with his shots.. Oh well.. What else do you want? We know he cant jump.. We know he's not athletic.. Dont we? 

Anyways Lamar has showed the heck up so far.. LO 12 pts.. 21-16 LAL


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Lamar is on pace to break Kobe's record tonight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Aaron mckie acvitated? And suited up....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Really LakerMike? He was activated?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Really LakerMike? He was activated?



I could of swore i saw him on the bench next to Sasha....


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I saw him in uniform on the bench


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Lakers 31 - Kings 24


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	12 	6-6 	2-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	14 
Cook 	10 	2-6 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Brown 	12 	1-1 	0-0 	2-4 	2 	6 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Bryant 	11 	1-6 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	3 	4 	0 	1 	0 	1 	2 
Parker 	9 	2-5 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	1 	5 
Walton 	1 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Totals 	55 	13-25 	3-5 	2-4 	4 	13 	9 	1 	2 	0 	4 	31 
Percentages: 	  .520 	.600 	.500 	  	Team Rebounds: 1
```


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yup its him...Wonder if he'll get any time....Lamar is on fire! Kwame is doind great on the boards!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is flat out tired. All of that load he carried early in the season, it's really worn on him. This is not just a shooting slump. We're in trouble.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Horrible lineup with Sasha, Jackson, Walton, Odom, and Brown costs us the lead.. Even though Kobe hasnt been scoring he's so important.. GEEZ!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jackson played well last season. I think he will come around once he get's in better condition.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Get Jackson and Walton outta the damn game :sigh:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I can't stand listening to Joel...he screams every time the Lakers score.

Luke can't guard KT or SAR at all, he matches up poorly with the Kings.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Artest sure is putting on a clinic..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Must give Artest his due. However the game isn't over.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

54-50
Refs are not calling fouls!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Kobe got the halftime shot.. 

Halftime: Kings 54 - Lakers 50


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	21 	6-7 	2-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	3 	3 	0 	0 	1 	14 
Cook 	10 	2-6 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Brown 	20 	1-2 	0-0 	4-6 	2 	7 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	6 
Bryant 	21 	4-12 	1-3 	0-1 	1 	3 	5 	2 	1 	0 	1 	9 
Parker 	16 	3-7 	2-3 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	1 	8 
Walton 	7 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	3 	2 
Jackson 5 	1-2 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Vujacic 4 	1-4 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Turiaf 	5 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Bynum 	3 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Totals 	112 	20-44 	6-10 	4-7 	5 	19 	13 	8 	4 	0 	12 	50 
Percentages: 	  .455 	.600 	.571 	  	Team Rebounds: 2
```


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Artest has some straight up D, I liked what I saw from Bynum...That lil jump shot he has will work perfect in the triangle..*note to Bynum.....Devolop faster


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

They did not call the FOUL!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

We cannot let the Kings get away with Thomas guarding Odom, or Martin Guarding Cook. If we can't find a way to exploit that, we don't deserve to win this game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Time for the 2nd half.

Let's go Lakers. :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Smush seems to be able to take Bibby off the dribble. However Bibby has never been noted as a very good defender.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom feels that one great quarter is enough for one night.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Queesn up by 7...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Spoke too soon.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:laugh: down 9 and counting..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sometimes we just plain suck.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Both teams playing sloppy right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come oooooooon dammit.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

last 4 points scored by Kwame, lakeshow down by 6 :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

From 11 down to 3 down.. Heck of a sequence to end the quarter.. 

LAL	47.0	Lamar Odom made Driving layup
SAC	39.0	Shooting foul on Bonzi Wells
LAL	51.0	Lamar Odom made Free Throw
SAC	38.0	Kevin Martin missed Layup
SAC	32.0	Offensive Rebound by Kenny Thomas
SAC	30.0	Kenny Thomas missed Layup
LAL	25.0	Defensive Rebound by Kobe Bryant
LAL	22.0	Lamar Odom made Slam Dunk, Assist Kobe Bryant
SAC	2.0	Kevin Martin missed Floating Jump Shot
LAL	0.0	Defensive Rebound by Kwame Brown (7 Reb)
LAL	0.0	Kobe Bryant made Driving layup (21 PTS)

:clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow Kobe! Lakers finish strong at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How do we consistently find ways to let other teams shoot 50% from the field? All it takes to play defense is technique and a whole lot of concentration. We're in a game with major playoff implications, yet can't seem to maintain focus. We have a bunch of young, dumb idiots on this team.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Haha Kobe Kobe Kobe, Nice only down by 3! Kwame already with 10 & 8, Lamar coming up big!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Aside from the nice close to the 3rd, I'm still pissed off at our continous piss poor efforts on defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Aside from the nice close to the 3rd, I'm still pissed off at our continous piss poor efforts on defense.


Ya know the Lakers actually outscored them 30-29 that quarter.. Wow.. Haha.. no but seriously your very correct on that..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow the Lakers just won a 3rd quater and Kobe has heated up. Just don't get burned by the screen and roll and this will be a W.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe's didnt count :sigh: .. Wow.. Down 5 though.. They got that right tho!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basket taken away. Err.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Defense!

Defense!

Defense!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Im still pissed about the basket they took away. :curse:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Defense is the key here, come on, play tough D, down the stretch.

Damn. Turnover out of the Timeout.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom gets the O Board but has a moronic play.. then Smush throws it away.. goodness!

Ron 3, down 8 with 8 to go..

Then Odom with a dumb illegal pick.. UGH


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That a boy Odom. Make up for your dumb mistake.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha in the game during crunch time. Prepare for Bibby to go off.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom 3 point play cuts the lead to 5. Jim Jackson missed wide open 3 and at the other end Bibby draws Lamar's 5th fouled.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Jim Jackson missing a three horribly and wasnt ready for the pass. DAMN.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Oh man, Jim Jackson is VERY VERY VERY rusty. The defense is non existant again, Sac has gotten so many open shots they should be up by 20. Not having Mihm has been HUGE.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Oh man, Jim Jackson is VERY VERY VERY rusty. The defense is non existant again, Sac has gotten so many open shots they should be up by 20. Not having Mihm has been HUGE.


That's how JJax has played this whole year, and is the reason he permanently went to the bench on the Suns. I hope he can turn it around, but I don't expect it.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

I think I know why we lost! The play...

87-92
Fast break, Jim Jackson missed the three! If he had made that shot, it would be a one possession game. That play killed the momentum! If that had gone in, the shot on the other end would not have happened. 90-92, Odom and Kobe could have taken over.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lakers suck. Expect a losing streak and an 8th seed loss.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

dang, lakers lost. i didn't see the game but still bummed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

mang said:


> For some reason these guys play with more intensity vs the good teams, so I'm expecting a great game by them.
> 
> LO will show up, and hopefully Kobe will be over his shooting slump.
> 
> ...


I was almost right. I didn't think the Laker team with bad defense would show up though.

Tomorrow=Must win? Minny has had our number this year and we're playing them on a back-to-back again. :dead:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

We owe them one when we see them at Staples.

Im still confident the 7th seed is reachable.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

KWAME needs a jump shot badly.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> KWAME needs a jump shot badly.


Kwames is better than Cooks.. f'n retard Cook went 4/12.. Disgusting.. Rather watch Luke out there at PF for 18 minutes a game..


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

What a disappointing lose.

But the good news is, Kobe is back from the slump


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If 12/28 is back from the slump, I'm totally confused..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

We better win tomorrow or say bye bye to playoffs.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:



> If 12/28 is back from the slump, I'm totally confused..


You watched the game? Kobe made only 1 of his first 7. Take that out and he is 11/21 which is higher than 50%. He also had to force a lot of shots in the 4th. Great game actually, do not be disappointed by this loss! Even Dallas lost to the Kings and we should accept that the Kings have become extremely good. Amazed at the rotations aimed at preventing bryant from scoring, must be kind of flattering that they spend whole days thinking of ways to stop Kobe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah I saw the game.. Kobe had a piss poor effort overall shooting wise IMO.. but still had 30/7/7 which is great if you win.. but they didnt..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> You watched the game? Kobe made only 1 of his first 7. Take that out and he is 11/21 which is higher than 50%. He also had to force a lot of shots in the 4th. Great game actually, do not be disappointed by this loss! Even Dallas lost to the Kings and we should accept that the Kings have become extremely good. Amazed at the rotations aimed at preventing bryant from scoring, must be kind of flattering that they spend whole days thinking of ways to stop Kobe.


Well, if we're taking out 1/7 from Kobe's FG % tonight...let's take out the 0/21 from his % against the Sonics!

Hey everybody! Kobe shot 8/8 against Seattle! That's 100%!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hey everybody! Kobe shot 8/8 against Seattle! That's 100%!


:jawdrop:

He should have shot more

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> If 12/28 is back from the slump, I'm totally confused..


43% isn't all that bad.
The last couple of games, he was shooting like 20-30%.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well, if we're taking out 1/7 from Kobe's FG % tonight...let's take out the 0/21 from his % against the Sonics!
> 
> Hey everybody! Kobe shot 8/8 against Seattle! That's 100%!


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Let's face it. We can't make the playoffs with this horrible ****ty defense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *How do we consistently find ways to let other teams shoot 50% from the field? All it takes to play defense is technique and a whole lot of concentration.*


A lot of blame should go on Phil because preparation *can* and has to be coached. The Lakers do not look prepared for every and I don't think that Phil is doing a good job with that or doing anything at all about the probelm. It looks like all He does is address the problem but then never puts a solid technique on how to change some habits like poor starts to games and after half time, and defensive lapses. This team is young and apearently does not have the defensive mind set that the team (Kobe) needs to be solid. Despite what most may think, A defensive mindset can be tought but it is all on the willingness of the coach to keep stressing it for 48 mins and 82 games. The Spurs coach is a great example of how D can by tought. Over half his practices are on establishing defensive tachniques (What to do when there's a screen, what to do when one is beat off the dribble) and then punishing without hesitation when a player even makes a little mistake on D. That's why the Spurs were always good with D because their coach was not afraid to sit his player down or not play him all after a little Defesive lapse. This will *ALWAYS* work because in the end, the player wants to play and will eventually learn the D to get in the game. 
So...Phil needs to be the main person in the arena concerned about the defense and not be afraid to put his foot down about it. Personaly I think that the team has learned as much of the triangle as they can in one year so Phil nees to switch is attention on setting a team Defensive Technique and getting the players prepared at all cost - their season is counting on it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> He should have shot more
> 
> [/sarcasm]



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA :clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> A lot of blame should go on Phil because preparation *can* and has to be coached. The Lakers do not look prepared for every and I don't think that Phil is doing a good job with that or doing anything at all about the probelm. It looks like all He does is address the problem but then never puts a solid technique on how to change some habits like poor starts to games and after half time, and defensive lapses. This team is young and apearently does not have the defensive mind set that the team (Kobe) needs to be solid. Despite what most may think, A defensive mindset can be tought but it is all on the willingness of the coach to keep stressing it for 48 mins and 82 games. The Spurs coach is a great example of how D can by tought. Over half his practices are on establishing defensive tachniques (What to do when there's a screen, what to do when one is beat off the dribble) and then punishing without hesitation when a player even makes a little mistake on D. That's why the Spurs were always good with D because their coach was not afraid to sit his player down or not play him all after a little Defesive lapse. This will *ALWAYS* work because in the end, the player wants to play and will eventually learn the D to get in the game.
> So...Phil needs to be the main person in the arena concerned about the defense and not be afraid to put his foot down about it. Personaly I think that the team has learned as much of the triangle as they can in one year so Phil nees to switch is attention on setting a team Defensive Technique and getting the players prepared at all cost - their season is counting on it.




In my opinion, Phil is one of the best coaches if not the best coach in the NBA. But not for this type of team. He has always been a passive coach, even with the greats. A team this young needs constant supervision, and coaching. Larry Brown (Who I personally hate), whould have been better suited for a team like this. Young, and in need of discipline and in need of a checks and balances system. You do something stupid, you get held accountable for your mistakes.

Phil's mind games worked great on seasoned veterns, with boat loads of talent.. But it's not going to work the same for this team as we can see with Brown, Odom, etc. They still play the way they want to. Even though Odom is aggressive, the mere fact last night, he was only aggressive in the first half of the game.. And a no show in the second. His coach should have MADE him shoot more in the fourth. Mainly, when it was apparent tonight would be another Kobe struggle. But that isn't the type of coach Phil is.

Then throwing Bynum out there in the middle of no where.... I'm all for Bynum getting more play time, but at least try and make it some sort of standard rotation, not just a through out there at random points in the game. Everyones *****ing about how poorly he did, until last night the kid played like 8 minutes total in the last 10 games... Right after the Allstar Break Phil said he was going to play him more, and let him rott on the bench for 4 games straight. Now he's getting thrown into games mid quarter when the team was actually doing decent with Brown in there???? WTF was Phil thinking.

Even Thompson on 570 said he doesn't understand the lack of concrete rotations for this team, and says he is unsure about Phils rotation choices. And the guy is the bigger homer the Lakers have next to VTB.

Until Phil changes, or the team changes, don't expect to much from this team. They could play consistantly (Not GREAT, but CONSISTENT) with the right coach, Phil isn't the right coach.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kwames is better than Cooks.. f'n retard Cook went 4/12.. Disgusting.. Rather watch Luke out there at PF for 18 minutes a game..


Kwame has a better jumper than Cook? WTF, are you kidding me? I don't get you fans at all. Have you ever played basketball? You don't hit 50+ % every night, there are things as bad shooting nights, slumps etc. Cook is the second best shooter on the team, which is of course sad, but it's true. When has Kwame EVER made a jump shot? I have yet to see him make one in a Lakers uni. I sincerely hope you were exaggerating, and just upset cause they lost.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually that was sarcasm on my point but I'm not happy with Cook's play.. That's all.. I'm harder on him sometimes than any other player.. 4/12 is disgusting but he's not gonna be that bad every night.. for instance, tonight he could be like 5/8 or something..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly Cook and Brown shouldn't be compared. Although Cook sometimes play PF, he really is more of a small guard. He has a nice jump shot, but inside he is a liability for the most part. I think the reason he has nights where he is better than Brown in the post (Both rebounding and scoring) is because he is simply more intelligent than Brown. Brown has the physical tools that both help and hurt him. He has no jump shot, he is a PF/Center body in it's truest Form, he just doesn't have the intelligence on most given nights to use the tools given to him. The only advantage given to Brown in the post over Cook is the ability to play defense. Brown isn't very smart, but he is strong. Kind of like a big dump ox. He can play much better defense in the paint than Cook. That’s why he spends more time there than Cook..


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Kwame has a better jumper than Cook? WTF, are you kidding me? I don't get you fans at all. Have you ever played basketball? You don't hit 50+ % every night, there are things as bad shooting nights, slumps etc. Cook is the second best shooter on the team, which is of course sad, but it's true. When has Kwame EVER made a jump shot? I have yet to see him make one in a Lakers uni. I sincerely hope you were exaggerating, and just upset cause they lost.



Actually Kwame HAS made a jumpshot during the season, it was one of those many wtf moments, a 15 footer, i cant remember the game, might have been the last SAC game. 

And once again, the defense fails this team, they seem to be able to run the offense okay, but they give up so many EASY points, its was so sad cuz during halftime, right before the third, the announcer John Ireland was talking about how the coaches told the players to stop giving up easy baskets, and lo and behold, the first kings possesion was a lay-up, and throughout the course of the second half, it continued.

This team has beaten itself more than other teams beat them, bad turnovers, horrible defense, shot selection (Mainly Kobe). I mean, it was especially apparent yesterday, they fought back, again and again and everytime they were at the brink, a turnover (unforced i might add) or wide open uncontested shots, which is demoralizing to watch. 

And LO, i dunno, i mean, that second quarter was his for the taking, Kobe sits on the bench, its his time, the guy only takes 1 or two shots and the kings go on a i think 17-2 run. Why wasnt lamar put in the post in the second? all year long it seems he can score against anyone in the post,AK-47,Gino, anyone, the lakers NEED a post presence with Chris out, otherwise they become a perimeter team, basically last years team....

....i dunno....but despite that

GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!!.......why did you have to lose to the kings? sheeesh....


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

notice the rivalry of sac. vs. LA has returned. The cowbells are back at ARCO, and along with 17,000 other screaming fans, i shouted Beat LA and saw the kings crush those LA Kobe's! Ron Ron is the man! eff kobe.....

"Kobe this. Kobe that. Whatever." - Kenny Thomas


----------

